# Brand New ADA 90P for sale



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a brand new ADA 90P tank that I'd like to sell. I was going to set up a freshwater tank, but I've decided to go to a saltwater tank and not sure how to convert this to a saltwater tank (I'm assuming I'd need to drill it...and I have no clue how to do that.) 

I'm in the Valley Ranch area..let me know if you are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

how much are you asking?


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

jasonmemo said:


> how much are you asking?


They are over 500 dollars with tax (here is where I bought it from http://www.adgshop.com/Cube_Glass_90_P_p/140-8542.htm)

I would take 425.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's a Do aqua?


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

wwh2694 said:


> That's a Do aqua?


Hmm..not sure why it says that. It's a ADA 90P.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

you don't have to drill a tank to make it reef ready...use an overflow box with your sump.


----------

